# SSS with pacemaker



## sluke9 (Mar 13, 2013)

I have read conflicting information on the forum as to whether you can code SSS after a pacemaker has been placed. Does anyone have any clear documentation one way or the other? Thanks!!


----------



## twizzle (Mar 13, 2013)

sluke9 said:


> I have read conflicting information on the forum as to whether you can code SSS after a pacemaker has been placed. Does anyone have any clear documentation one way or the other? Thanks!!



For a start, there is no code for history of SSS. If the patient didn't have a pacer they would still have SSS so it's still inherently present. Use V53.31 and 427.81 if they're having a generator change or interrogation/programming of the device.


----------

